# Wheaten Aggressive to Children



## phdphatman (Apr 9, 2012)

My husband and I have a 10 month old male wheaten terrier, Will. When we went home for Christmas, we took him to my sister-in-law's house, who has three young girls. While there, Will decided he didn’t like the oldest, Caitlyn, who is 4 ½. He was happy and friendly like normal at first, then a switch flipped. I don’t know if she hurt him at all- we were watching them and didn’t see anything happen. The only thing we could think of is that my husband was rough-housing with her and maybe Will was protecting him? But for the day and a half we were there, he would lunge at Caitlyn anytime she was near and would growl and snap and try to bite her. We had to keep him on a leash in the house the whole time and restrain him against us anytime she got close. She now has a phobia of dogs and freezes up anytime she sees a dog. 

Last night, we went to my brother’s house. He has a 20 month old son, who Will has been around many times before without issue. This time though, my nephew pulled his hair. Will didn’t react when he did it, but for the rest of the night, it was the same story. He tried to bite him several times (only failed because I was holding onto him) and was in full on attack mode, struggling against me to try get to my nephew. 

He has always had aggression towards other dogs whenever food or toys were around, but the trainer at puppy class told us it wouldn’t transfer to people and not to worry about it. My husband and I intend to have kids within the next few years, and this can’t be happening. 

Is this resource guarding? Or just defending himself? Being possessive of my husband and I? While we will teach children to be nice to the dog (my nephew got in trouble for pulling Will's hair), young kids don't always understand. Will we always have to keep him restrained and/or muzzled with kids? Will we ever be able to trust him to play nicely with them?

These two incidents are the first times he has been aggressive to people (other than the occasional growling at people on the street who look strange for some reason- big hat, carrying strange objects, etc). But frankly, it scares me. 

Thank you for reading all this and for any advice you can provide!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I have some theories here, but this is a serious issue. Go to iaabc.org and find a positive behaviorist in your area. Sooner, not later.

In the meantime, until the appointment, do not expose him to children. At all. Just leave him home. He does not need to practice this behavior.


----------



## phdphatman (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, Amaryllis. I'll contact a trainer. I also contacted the breeder to find out if she had any tips or insight into the issue.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with Amaryllis. It's alway important to keep the children safe, so better to supervise for now, and find a behaviorist. But, in addition, I will give you some things to think about:

- Puppies go through several developmental stages. Your pup is 10 months old. He could be in the middle of a fear stage. During this time, things that didn't use to frighten him may frighten him now. So, this could be PART of what's going on. 
- Puppies are often freaked out by kids. Kids move faster than adults, and they tend to do things quickly and without warning (or so it seems to the dog). Kids also have higher pitched voices, and are louder. This can be frightening to a dog that isn't completely used to it.
- Could be that your pup was trying to protect your husband (resource guarding). 
- Could be that your niece (although I am sure she's a lovely child) could have inadvertently hurt the puppy or scared the puppy, and now he's wary of all kids.

The bottom line is, whenever children are present I would, at least for the time being, keep your pup on a leash, right with you. Or, crate your dog when you are visiting people with children, or you have children visiting your home. 

Lots of dogs are skittish of children in the beginning. The good news is, you have a young puppy still. So, it doesn't have to be like this. You and a behaviorist could make some positive improvements.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree with what was posted above and just wanted to say best of luck with your wheaten! This is a large issue to overcome, but it is great that you are working to improve it.


----------

